# Puppy Shot



## pyagid (May 11, 2005)

Trying to take pictures of our new puppy, Every time he noticed the camera he would run at me.  Here are 2 of my bloopers I ended up with 












and one of him just staring at me





-Paul


----------



## AudioInjectedSoul (May 11, 2005)

Aww, the last one isn't a blooper, it's really cute!

-Steve-


----------



## LaFoto (May 11, 2005)

Your puppy is showing the same behaviour as my cat does once she notices I'm pointing my camera at her. I never so far released the shutter, else I'd have many bloopers such as the first two . But I better save my eye first... bong!blackeye:  = no-no!)


----------



## AshleyLooWho (May 12, 2005)

haha your puppy is very cute. and yes, my cat does that as well. it seems the only time i can get shots of him is when he is sleeping.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 14, 2005)

I have the same prob with my dog :/ but the last one is sooooooo cute


----------



## jadin (May 16, 2005)

I have a brand new kitten I've been trying to take shots of. So far I've found holding her out at arm's length works best. Well, at least until my arm gets tired. :sillysmi:


----------



## Fadi (May 17, 2005)

Hope you don't mind me hitching onto your thread.  here's my puppy blooper this past weekend.  not my puppy, but my blooper 






here's what he looks like with out his nose in the lens.  Handsome little guy.  wish I had a chance to picture him out of the harsh sun light, but he wasn't behaving...


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 16, 2005)

Whenever I get the camera to take pictures of my hamster he turns his back on me. I think his camera shy :camera: :???:


----------

